# Started First Cycle, Test E stacked with Dbol



## mrincredible (Nov 29, 2011)

First of all.  Hi.  I just joined today.  I'm a member of a few other forums under the same screen name.  Below is my cycle.

Weeks 1-10: 600mg Testosterone Enanthate per week (2 injections of 300mg, Sunday Morning Wednesday night) (.75 cc/ml on Sundays and Wed)
Weeks 1-4: 30mg of Dbol per day (split in two doses, one pre workout, one 12 hours later)
Weeks 1-12: .5mg of Anastrozole (arimidex) Every other Day (EOD) (optional, this will decrease the effects of the Test/Dbol)
Weeks 4-12: 500iu's of HCG per week (2 injections of 250iu's, same days as test, but not in the same syringe)
PCT starts week 12, two weeks after last test shot
Week 1&2: 40mg Tamoxifen (nolva) per day, 100mg Clomid (first week) 50mg Clomid (2nd week)
Week 3&4: 20mg Tamoxifen (nolva) per day, 50mg Clomid per day

I'm on day 3 of week 1 of my cycle.  Below is a pic from day 1, week 1.  

View attachment 37091


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like you're doing it right. Now remember that pose for the last day so we can compare lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2011)

Dude no need to split up like that. Just do it on sunday and wednesday one time.


----------



## mrincredible (Nov 29, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude no need to split up like that. Just do it on sunday and wednesday one time.



You talking about the Test?  I only pin twice a week.


----------



## mrincredible (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot to put my stats in there.  I'm 28 about to be 29.  I'm 5'10".  I weighed 165 lbs the day of the pic but I'm usually around 173 lbs.  I'm trying to get to 195 by the end of week 10.  Also I'm holding off taking the arimidex.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2011)

My bad bro you confused me when you listed the volume.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

You're not the only one, J, I read it like that too lol.

Anyway, you look like you have everything figured out and on point. Good luck in your journey. And make sure to EAT


----------



## mrincredible (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never had to eat so much.  But this is what my diet looks like lately.  Keep in mind that I'm limited to my food sources because I'm in the desert in Afghanistan.


1st MEAL @ 0900				

PROTEIN SHAKE SYNTHA 6, 2 SCOOPS	400	44	28	12
ALMONDS, 25 PIECES	160	6	6	14
TUNA, 2.6 oz	160	18	1	10
WHITE BREAD, 2 PIECES	160	4.5	30	0

2nd MEAL @ 1700				

TURKEY	63	12	0	0
WHITE BREAD, 2 PIECES	160	4.5	30	0
BROCCOLI, 1 CUP	54	4	12	0
CHICKEN, BREAST & WING	110	25	1	1
CHICKEN, THIGH	110	14	0	6
BROWN RICE	218	5	46	2
STRAWBERRIES, 1 CUP	49	1	12	0

3RD MEAL @ 1900				

YOGURT	119	3.9	18.1	3.1
PB&J SANWICH	432	12	59	18
OJ	90	1	22	0

4TH MEAL @ 2100				

TURKEY	63	12	0	0
WHITE BREAD, 2 PIECES	160	4.5	30	0
PROTEIN SHAKE SYNTHA 6, 2 SCOOPS	400	44	28	12

5TH MEAL @ 2430				

CHICKEN CORDON BLEU	600	81.23	4.38	26.67
APPLE JUICE	45	0	11.2	0


TOTALS	3553	        296.63       323.1	       104.77
	        CALORIES	PROTEIN	CARBS	FAT


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

All you can do is work with what you have. Looks good. And thanks for keeping us safe here at home.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 29, 2011)

Cycle looks good man, eat up haha!

Thanks for serving our country bro


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2011)

dont forget egg white omlets, you can load up at breakfast and midnight meal!


----------



## mrincredible (Nov 30, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> dont forget egg white omlets, you can load up at breakfast and midnight meal!



I totally forgot about the egg white omelets lol.  I was loading up on boiled eggs in Iraq but they over boil them here and I can't peel them without destroying them.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 30, 2011)

How long have you been in a gym before starting this cycle? Judging by your picture it doesn't look like it's been very long...


----------



## mrincredible (Nov 30, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> How long have you been in a gym before starting this cycle? Judging by your picture it doesn't look like it's been very long...



Lol, that was harsh.  I haven't been in 4 weeks.  I was transitioning from Iraq to Afghanistan.  I was in a lot better shape 4 weeks ago.


----------



## autodad (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good bro keep us posted.... 

Hold the line over there bro and be safe god damn it.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sure you're built for high endurance. I had the same stats in college. I just went from 190 to 210 and I can tell you endurance drops when the weight goes up and holding down all the protein gets old fast, so invest in some protein shots without the collagenic protein. Creatine and glutamine will also help the anabolism, usually in the same product. Try to stay ripped, you wanna put on muscle not fat.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2011)

mrincredible said:


> I totally forgot about the egg white omelets lol. I was loading up on boiled eggs in Iraq but they over boil them here and I can't peel them without destroying them.


it amazes me how those guys can fuck up an egg!? theres always plenty of egg omlete MRE's if you can handle it. I ate 6 once on a bet and then threw up.


----------



## Santhemum (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good Bro.

Good luck with it.

Thanks for serving our country.


----------



## Disperse (Dec 2, 2011)

Dont forget cardio.  HDL drops and the armidex will drop it further.  Not a huge concern at your age , but it will be someday. BW should be down. Props on the research and ancillaries.


----------

